# BCS: vrata i kolica



## doorman

Pozdrav,

Jel mi moze netko objasniti zasto se neke rijeci, poput _vrata_ i _kolica_ koriste u mnozini kad se zapravo radi o jednom predmetu? Isto tako, zasto su te rijeci bas uvijek zenskog roda? Ili se zapravo radi o mnozini srednjeg roda, a pritom jednina istog ne postoji???

Recimo, jasna mi je situacija sa _plucima_: ipak imamo dva plucna krila


----------



## Duya

Cista spekulacija:
_Vrata_, odnosno _dveri_, nekada su "po defaultu" imala dva krila, a jednokrilna varijanta je nesto noviji izum. Otud pluralia tantum.

Slicno, _kolica_ su deminutiv od _kola_, koja su oduvek imala više tockova (tj. kolâ).


----------



## Duya

P. S. I nisu ženskog, nego srednjeg roda množine . Ženskog su _makaze_ ili _ljestve_. Nema posebnih razloga, jer gramatički rod ne slijedi neku logiku.


----------



## pallina89

Maybe off-topic

What does 'vrata i kolika' mean?


----------



## Awwal12

pallina89 said:


> Maybe off-topic
> 
> What does 'vrata i kolika' mean?


Well, I do not know BCS, but I suppose that is "a gate and a garden/wicket gate" (Rus. "ворота/врата и калитка").  Sorry if I was mistaken.


----------



## doorman

pallina89 said:


> Maybe off-topic
> 
> What does 'vrata i kolika' mean?



Vrata = a door
Koli*c*a = shopping cart, wheelchair, etc. (pretty much anything on wheels {cars and such excluded, though})


----------



## Awwal12

> Kolica = shopping cart, wheelchair, etc.


Thanks, now I got it. ) It is interesting to see how different are derivations of Ancient Slavic "kolo".


----------



## doorman

Duya said:


> Cista spekulacija:
> _Vrata_, odnosno _dveri_, nekada su "po defaultu" imala dva krila, a jednokrilna varijanta je nesto noviji izum. Otud pluralia tantum.
> 
> Slicno, _kolica_ su deminutiv od _kola_, koja su oduvek imala više tockova (tj. kolâ).


Moram priznati da je meni to palo napamet. Ali mi nekako ne drži vodu jer u drugim (meni poznatim) jezicima nije tako... Isto tako, nameće se pitanje koja bi bila jednina tih imenica...



Duya said:


> P. S. I nisu ženskog, nego srednjeg roda množine . Ženskog su _makaze_ ili _ljestve_. Nema posebnih razloga, jer gramatički rod ne slijedi neku logiku.



Ma više sam mislio na činjenicu da sve te imenice bez jednine imaju prizvuk kao da su ženskog roda 

Što se tiče ljestvi, ako su ljestve komad/stvar po kojoj se penjemo, što bi bila ljestva? Jedna od onih vodoravnih _šipki_? Mislim, kakvog smisla to ima? Šta ćeš sa samo jednom šipkom? Penjati se sigurno nećeš  Pritom mislim na one ljestve koje recimo postoje u dvoranama za vježbanje ili rasklopive ljestve ili slično, ne na _stepenice_.


----------



## marco_2

doorman said:


> Moram priznati da je meni to palo napamet. Ali mi nekako ne drži vodu jer u drugim (meni poznatim) jezicima nije tako...


 
In Polish we also have *wrota *and it's _pluralia tantum _but nowadays it's rather obsolete. It meant "a big gate, a barn door". This word has a common root with the old verbs *zawrzeć *and *odewrzeć *which meant "to close" and "to open" and the origin is Indo-European having equivalents in many non-Slavic languages.


----------



## slavic_one

doorman said:


> Što se tiče ljestvi, ako su ljestve komad/stvar po kojoj se penjemo, što bi bila ljestva? Jedna od onih vodoravnih _šipki_? Mislim, kakvog smisla to ima? Šta ćeš sa samo jednom šipkom? Penjati se sigurno nećeš  Pritom mislim na one ljestve koje recimo postoje u dvoranama za vježbanje ili rasklopive ljestve ili slično, ne na _stepenice_.



Ja znam što bi s ljestvicom  Ljestvom zbilja ne, osim ako to nebi bila neka grozna pentatonička npr. ljestvica da joj jednostavno nebi mogao tepati


----------



## Majalj

Meni nije jasno zašto su jetra u množini.  

Kola nisu ženski rod, nego srednji, samo u množini - kolo-kola.


----------



## doorman

marco_2 said:


> In Polish we also have *wrota *and it's _pluralia tantum _but nowadays it's rather obsolete.


Meaning nowadays you have a _normal_ noun for it?


----------



## doorman

Majalj said:


> Meni nije jasno zašto su jetra u množini.



_Jetra_ je ženska imenica (jednina). Sa mnom se slaže i Wikipedia.


----------



## slavic_one

I know only for _drzwi_, which are also in plural.


----------



## slavic_one

doorman said:


> _Jetra_ je ženska imenica (jednina). Sa mnom se slaže i Wikipedia.



Da. Možeš reći "ideš mi na jertu" ili "ideš mi na jetra" (što bi bilo pogrešno, jer je samo jedna).


----------



## marco_2

doorman said:


> Meaning nowadays you have a _normal_ noun for it?


 
If you consider nouns in singular as normal...  For "a door" we use *drzwi*, which, unfortunately, is also plural, but "a big gate" we call *brama *(singular) and "a small gate (e.g. to a garden) is *furtka *(also singular).


----------



## Awwal12

marco_2 said:


> In Polish we also have *wrota *and it's _pluralia tantum _but nowadays it's rather obsolete. It meant "a big gate, a barn door". This word has a common root with the old verbs *zawrzeć *and *odewrzeć *which meant "to close" and "to open" and the origin is Indo-European having equivalents in many non-Slavic languages.


*Russian*:
ворота (vor*o*ta) - a gate (only plural).
врата (vrat*a*) - a gate (only plural). The word is high or poetic, being a loanword from Old Church Slavonic (with its usual lack of vowels. ).


----------



## marco_2

Awwal12 said:


> *Russian*:
> ворота (vor*o*ta) - a gate (only plural).
> врата (vrat*a*) - a gate (only plural). The word is high or poetic, being a loanword from Old Church Slavonic (with its usual lack of vowels. ).


 
Well, Bulgarian *врата *(vrat*a*) is singular, so in this case they lost contact with Old Church Slavonic. It means "a door" or "a goal (as "a wooden frame with a net into which players must kick or hit the ball in order to score a point" of course )".


----------



## Vukabular

Vrata (door) - Sanskrit: द्वारी (dvarI), द्वारता (dvarata)
kolo, to*čak* (wheel) - Sanskrit चक्र (cakra,chakra, *čak*ra), वृत्र (vrtra) from Serbian vrti (spinning)
kolovrat - Sanskrit स्वस्तिक (swastika)


----------



## bibax

Czech:
*vrata* (only plural, neuter) = a gate, a big door (e.g. of the barn, factory/depot shed, lock chamber, ...);
*Železná vrata* = the Iron Gates (on the river Danube);
dim. vrátka (plur.) = wicket;


*dveře* (only plural, Old Czech dřvi cf. Polish drzwi) = any common door;

*brána* (fem. sing.) = a gate, (also a goal with a net);_ *brány města/hradu/pevnosti* _= the gates of the city/castle/fortress;
dim. branka = small gate, wicket, (also a goal with a net; brankář = goalie);

btw, in Czech *játra* (= liver) is _plurale tantum_ (for unknown reason), neuter (sing. would be _*játro_);


----------



## Vukabular

Serbian:
*brana *= dam, water gate
*braniti *= defend, protect


----------

